
NSA PRISM Keywords for Domestic Spying - vinnyglennon
http://www.businessinsider.com/nsa-prism-keywords-for-domestic-spying-2013-6
======
jsjohnst
The story is just predictable enough that one could believe its valid.
Foundation of a good conspiracy story plot.

